# How dumm I am.



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I just got started on this forum a day or so ago, and was using my phone to go through the process of getting hooked up. so before I even got in because my password didn't work, I contacted and I'm sure pestered for the administrator for help with everything right down to changing my screen name... He must have thought I was impaired, wondering why this chump couldn't manage to simply login and change his settings.

Here I was, pondering what a poor forum this must be, that I can't even change my preferences and screen name myself, let alone control the number of Emails I receive relating to posts. Perhaps not being a savvy forum guru, I didn't think my cell phone could be the issue....

The revelation came today when I signed in from my very seldom used PC, and had access to tons of stuff that wasn't available on the "MOBILE VERSION" of the site I was staring at on my phone! I laughed to myself at what an idiot i must have sounded like to the administrator who patiently helped me out. (thanks)

I know its not really a question, but definitely Noob.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Relax now and enjoy the forum and shooting .


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks I'm also gonna grab a few of those neat badges one day.. Wow treefork, you're a real celebrated vet..


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

You're so dumm, you can't even spell it! Welcome aboard!


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Everybody knows there is just one m in dum. Welcome to the forum honorary pie!!!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

yes only one m and don't forget the b,as in dumb,welcome to the forum h,pie :wave:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This one always makes me smile .

View attachment 76591


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'll wurk on my spelling.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

an do not call yourself an idiot because there are many people out there who will gladly do so as soon as they find out that you are in love with slingshots.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Check.. And check. Believe me I'm not self deprecating, and enough people have already snickered,or ignored my rants about how cool it is. Until they asked me to build them one. Henny Penny wins again.


----------

